

500 Startups Demo Day Winter 2011 - Live - alexkiwi
http://www.livestream.com/500startups?demodayspring2012

======
dazbradbury
Because the video page doesn't give any info, here is the blurb...

 _Wed, Jan 25 from 12-4pm and Thurs, Jan 26 from 5-9pm.

500 Startups Demo Day is an invite-only showing for our 3rd batch (Fall/Winter
2011) of accelerator companies. This event is primarily for accredited
investors, 500 Startups Mentors & Advisors.

To find out more about the companies visit:
<http://500.co/accelerator/accelerator-startups/> _

source:<http://plancast.com/p/92pv/500-startups-demo-day-jan-2012>

------
Alex3917
I always love watching this, I'm sorry I missed the first half. Is there a
mailing list where I can sign up to be notified in advance of when these
streams are?

~~~
icco
<https://twitter.com/#!/500> is the best resource. I think they gave out
notice a few hours ahead of time. They do two days of identical pitches
though, so you can just watch again tomorrow in theory.

------
creativityland
Great lineup of startups. Good luck to everyone!

------
aiurtourist
Any opinions on which startups I should look out for?

